# Service cost?



## mb14 (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi What sort of price are you uk members paying for a 24,000 (M2) service?


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

Well i just had a P2 service(whats the difference?), my 2.0l petrol SE+ has done nearly 75,000 miles and i paid £195 at the stealers, thats after my local one quoted me £242 as a special customer reduction price(this is where i bought it and all work from new has been done on it) another dealers quoted me £205. I may have emailed around, saying my original quote from my local garage was cheaper than it really was....


----------



## mb14 (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for that i have 2 dealers in South Wales both wanting £169-but one wants another £140 just to change the fuel filter and brake fluid!! -Stealers-i think M2 service refers to the fact that it is a 2.2 dci diesel.


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

Sounds like a good price for the level 2 service on a diesel, You have to keep fighting with these people, otherwise they get complacent and assume your always use them. I think we need to promote UK dealers that do a good job, for a good price, is that allowed.

Well i will shame Baileys nissan in Canterbury, even though they got me the best price on a service, they destroyed my trust by saying i needed £500+ of new shock absorbers and when i put my warranty company onto them, they said it was only the gaiters that needed replacing and the shocks were fine


----------



## JB Glasgow (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi

I just got an M2 done. I initially called the dealer a few weeks back to ask for a price. They told me £150. I'd only recently got the car and didn't know that the service cost would be - I was expecting more than this though.

When I called back to actually book it in I asked them to confirm the price. This time they told me £199, but they ended up accepting the £150 I was originally quoted.

The dealer was Parks in East Kilbride.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

I just got a 60K service from the local Stealer for £99


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> I just got a 60K service from the local Stealer for £99


I don't think they can be called the stealers in your case! You may have done all the stealing yourself!


----------

